# My 100 gallon 5ft tank



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

i installed a back to nature slim back ground that i imported from Germany as no aquatic shops in the UK were stocking one, i reinstalled my 2 eheim 2080 with spray bars on the back wall 2 intakes either side and a hydor 300 watt inline heater to one of the outputs , 2 iaquatic t5 80 watt tubeswhich are 1 x 14000k marine white and 1 x 50/50 blue, pool filter sand was used along with rustic slate from the garden center and a large resin rock that came from eBay for a bargain £6, a few sydecor plastic plants , tank was cycled for 14 days as my filters were full of mature media and beneficial bacteria , tested with api master test kit and all ok .I have just bought a eheim 2260 that will replase on of the eheim 2080's

fish added 
Labidochromis caeruleus x 8, Labeotropheus trewavasae (Zimbawe) , x 6 Metriaclima callainos x 5 , Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli) , x 6 Aulonocara Albino x 5 , Albino BN plec x2 , these have been in the tank now for about 5 weeks with now problems yet
































































thanks for looking


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking good. How big are your fish? I'd be tempted to up the numbers of each species to make sure you end up with a good m:f ratio and to help share the love once they start getting a bit more aggro. Iirc I've seen you on ukaps? You weren't tempted to get some real plants in there?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks , I will be upping the numbers of the fish that's in there but the local fish shops are out at the moment , yes I am on ukaps, had a high tech for 3 years and fancied a change


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Great looking tank!


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

many thanks , just put the eheim 2260 on and that pumps some water


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I love it!

It'll look more beautiful and active if there's fish also swimming in the upper level of the tank 

Is the 3D background DIY custom made or commercial one? Please share the "how to" if it's DIY :thumb:


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Als49 said:


> I love it!
> 
> It'll look more beautiful and active if there's fish also swimming in the upper level of the tank
> 
> Is the 3D background DIY custom made or commercial one? Please share the "how to" if it's DIY :thumb:


Its commercial made by a company called Back to Nature http://backtonature.se/

I've also decided to take a break from plants too(couldn't resist sneaking some in though). Hopefully you'll enjoy your mbuna as much as I'm enjoying mine, I've already got a 5ft male Hap/Peacock tank in planning for the new year.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Tank looks good!


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

The majority of the time plastic plants look out of place. This is an exception. Great looking tank and jealous of the 100 gallon! I may have to look into those same rocks for my tank.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Many thanks for the comments

The back ground is made by back to nature , its there slim panels design, just buy as many panels as you need for your tank


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tank looks great. I've always wanted to get my hands on a back to nature background but can't find them here. How are your spray bars attached?
I'm going to Munich tomorrow and even looked into trying to get one while I'm there, but I can't find a dealer anywhere near where I'm going to be. Maybe I'll have to have it shipped over to Manchester and have it sent on, or pick it up next time I'm there. How long did it take to get it shipped to you?


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

It took about 4 days in total from ordering to arriving on my door step , i got it from a company on eBay

The spray bars are held in place by long reach aquarium pipe clips that I had from an aqumanta filter set up, I drilled threw the back ground , inserted the pipe clips and used some nylon penny washers with slots cut in them to secure the clip


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Great job! =D>


----------

